# Livermore Cyclery closed and replaced by Trek stores



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

This one caught me off guard... family owned Livermore Cyclery has shut down and their stores have been replaced by Trek stores. Last day of business was 02/18 and the Trek stores open 02/22. I'm guessing they essentially sold their business to Trek?

Anyhow, this was my go-to local store for service, and I bought my first road bike from them. Sorry to see the change.

Here's official notice that was e-mailed to customers:

=========================================
Subject: Livermore Cyclery Thanks You For 44 Great Years

Livermore Cyclery has always been about the people. People working here. People shopping here. People stopping by mid-ride to tell their tales of triumph and defeat. People who genuinely care about the community of cyclists in the Bay Area and beyond. Without the great people who have inhabited the walls of Livermore Cyclery in Livermore, Dublin and Alamo over the past forty-four years, Livermore Cyclery would never have been such a magical place.

Steve and Melinda Howard, the heart and soul of Livermore Cyclery, have come to the conclusion that it is time to say farewell. This decision has been a very difficult one to make and will weigh heavily on them. Steve and Melinda have dedicated their lives to the success of the business and could not have done it without the support of the people around them. No amount of thanks can possibly convey the gratitude they feel towards each and every one of you for being a part of the journey of owning and operating Livermore Cyclery.

As the sun sets on Livermore Cyclery, we want to thank you for being the best community a business could have possibly been a part of. So many lives were touched and so many friends were made along the way. We hope that the bonds formed will carry on with all of us into the next chapter.

When the stores open on February 22nd, 2020, a new chapter will begin for the cycling community of the east bay with the opening of three new Trek Bicycle stores in place of Livermore Cyclery. Trek has a long relationship with Livermore Cyclery. They will take what we've created here and build on it, while continuing to service all brands of bikes and sticking to the same core principles of treating people like family and delivering outstanding customer service.

We're confident Trek Bicycle will immediately become a central support network for all cyclists in our community. While there may be some changes, we hope you find them as exciting as we do and know we are leaving you in good hands. We'd like to send a big thank you to each and every one of you for helping to make this place what it is, and for continuing to make us such a special part of the community.

Sincerely,

Steve and Melinda Howard
=========================================


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Sounds like the farewell letter was written by Trek corporate rather than Steve and Melinda. That would be tacky.

No slight meant against the couple.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Trek also got California peddler in Danville


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

So they were a IBD that carried Trek? 

Did they say anything about retaining sales and mechanic staff? I would hope they keep those that want to stay. This will make the transition easier having staff who know the equipment.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Lots of communication in their Facebook page indicates a fair amount of staff like mechanics will stay on at the Trek stores. 

They had a 44 year run, not bad. I hope this decision was based on being successful enough to retire and/or getting a good business deal from Trek rather than calling it quits due to financial trouble.

They sold multiple brands including both Specialized and Trek. I feel like before Mikes Bikes took off, they were actually one of the biggest Specialized dealers in the area. My first road bike was a 2006/2007 Allez purchased from them.

They definitely had good times... they started with a store in Livermore (per their name), and upgraded to a huge location in the same city, and expanded to stores in Dublin and then Alamo.


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

Peter P. said:


> Sounds like the farewell letter was written by Trek corporate rather than Steve and Melinda. That would be tacky.
> 
> No slight meant against the couple.


I know that when my friends sold their small chain of stores in Washington to Trek a couple of years ago, they wrote their own farewell letter to their customers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2019)

Finx said:


> So they were a IBD that carried Trek?
> 
> Did they say anything about retaining sales and mechanic staff? I would hope they keep those that want to stay. This will make the transition easier having staff who know the equipment.


This is something we like to focus on when opening any new stores. The staff at an old store already has a good relationship with the community and if they work well, there is no reason not to keep them aboard! Plus then they become employees of Trek with all the same benefits as our corporate office employees! 

Livermore was a great dealer though, my colleagues spoke highly of them!


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Was out on a ride yesterday in Fremont Older Open Space Preserve and doing a little GeoCaching. Ran across an ammo can cache and inside was an old Livermore Cyclery tire patch kit:

View attachment 327105


----------

